# Jeff_MI84's 2022 Lawn Journal



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

In 2022 I am starting my journey into doing all of my lawn care on my own. I have to start buying fertilizer and get a soil test done in March.

My goal is to make better use of my time and plan out what days I fertilize, water and mow. In the spring I hope to remove all of the pavers and complete the trench edging in the front and back, get a decent fungicide plan and stick with it. In the summer I want to reno the backyard with KBG, see how it goes before a front reno (2023?). There are several areas towards the back that need to be leveled, as well as lowering the flower bed with the arborvitae. The flowerbeds probably don't need much mulch. I may have overdone it last year so it will save me some time.

I bought an 80lb Lesco spreader, will be upgrading my edger to an Echo that can handle the bed redefiner attachment and some power rotary scissors. I would like to buy a battery backpack sprayer as well.

Here are some shots since the snow has melted.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

What's the blue line running across the concrete-- extension cord or irrigation? Is the oak tree yours or a neighbors?


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Grizzly Adam sorry for the late response. The blue line is an extension cord. I had to run it into my garage for Christmas lights. Both oak trees are mine, on the parkway. I detest the location as it makes cutting there very boring.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Work has been super hectic lately, which isn't good with the weather warming up.

In the past few weeks, I have purchased an Echo-2620 and the bed redefiner attachment. An upgrade from the PAS-225. More power!

Also I upgraded my tank sprayer to the My4Sons battery backpack sprayer. That and I bought the Idech Power Rotary Scissors. I hope to mess around with it in the next few days.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I walked the front and backyard, looking at what I'm dealing with. The temperature is rising thankfully. I picked up some Carbon Pro L from Site One and raked out the flower beds. I even went ahead and ordered more seed (Valkyrie LS and 4th Millenium), still on the hunt for the KBG I want.

I've been thinking about the backyard reno. I decided to go with Bewitched, Everest and Mazama. Between United Seeds and Seed Super Store, they either don't have anything less than 10lbs or don't have all three in stock at once. I have plenty of time. I'm just excited to get out there.

It's been a long and hard winter. Back in January I had to put my oldest guinea pig to sleep, she had cancer but lived for five years. Thankfully she didn't go downhill until after the holidays and I wasn't sidetracked with yard work. Between losing her and my PTSD from the Corps, it's always good for me to work on the lawn. It took me years to find an outlet to focus on other things and discover a new hobby.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

First aerial shots of the year. Come on spring. I see some greening up along the foundation and edging stones.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I raked out the back flowerbeds today and added some of those cheap Amazon landscaping lights.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Looks like my front took the most wear and tear. Waiting for the rain to let up so I can rake.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I'm predicting a really good season for you


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Wow, your bed edges leave me envious. Let me know how you like the redefiner - I need to do mine, but I'll have to slog it by hand.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Thanks @Cluelessone. I need to carefully straighten some sides out. Probably another month or so before I can do it.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Slowly getting ready. I plan on doing a thorough raking on Sunday after the rain and it warms up a little bit.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Looking at the MSU GDD tracker, I'm getting close to dropping pre-em. Probably early next week.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Be nice to one squirrel and this is what happens. He's been digging like crazy in my flowerbeds. Yesterday I caught him digging a golf ball sized hole in the back lawn.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

I honestly had to do a double take. At first glance I thought that was a black bear scaling your house!


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@jskierko if I had a black bear climbing the side of my house it would be time to move. Someone keeps feeding the squirrels, because I've found pizza slices, half eaten subs, bread and even oranges on the windowsills. He must not think I'm eating enough.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Put down Dimension yesterday. I got sidetracked converting oz to teaspoons and instead of .38oz/ M and .50oz/ M, I only applied those amounts. The front was supposed to be a split app and the back, enough to take me to July. The thought dawned on me as I was closing the garage door, only I didn't say fudge.

Looks like I'll be applying another app soon. .30oz total in total the front and .88oz total in the front. I totally kicked this into the stands, but I learned the hard way.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Dat squirrel &#128517; oh man what timing


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Wile they like to frolic and play squirrel games, but that black one is the worst.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm off work for a short period and need to get the corrected pre-em down and potassium, but 17mph winds say otherwise. Shooting for Saturday/ Sunday.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

There's some real nice growth along the side of the house. I am very happy with how that reno turned out with the SS1002 seed.



The weather sunny and finally wind free. I wanted to put down some Lesco 0-0-50 at 1lb/ 1k today and the corrected amount of Dimension…. But my hopper wouldn't close. Thankfully it's still early and there's rain tomorrow so I'm shooting for Wednesday.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Today I put down 0-0-50:
1lb/ 1k of in the front and .95lb/ 1k in the back (2nd pass had leftover). It felt good to use my new spreader. I took my time paying attention to distance and overlap. However, making two passes in the backyard I had .30lb leftover. None leftover in the front.

.30oz of Dimension in the front and .88oz in the back, to correct the low rate I previously sprayed.

The front was meant to be a split app of .38oz/ 1k. I will do it again in a month.

The grass is growing and greening up good. I hope to do an initial cleanup mow next weekend.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I had to drag the hose and sprinkler out since there wasn't enough rain for what put down the other day. Doesn't help with wind.


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

The lawn is greening up nice. It'll be great to get the first mow in! Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@LegionLawn thanks. The spots where the neighborhood kids dragged their feet in the snow are still iffy looking as of now. Worst case scenario, I will take it out and plant some plugs and just seed in the fall. The backyard is taking longer to green up. It's funny that the best looking area is less on the side of the house and less visible.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Really wanted to get my first mow of the season in, but will have to wait. Hopefully next week for N.


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

woke up to 1.5 inches of snow this morning here as well. I think I saw something today that we've received more snow in April than December.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@ReelWILawn it has been a wet month here as well, just under 2.75" of precipitation. It took awhile for the ground to dry out before the constant rain last week. I have not been able to mow yet. In the past three years, this is the latest start I've had. Only one area "needs" to be cut, everywhere else is just to cut the brown off the top.


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

Same here. No mowing yet and still large areas slowly waking up. Our March and April have been colder and we've received 5.6" of precipitation so far which is significantly higher than the 30 year avg. Probably at least another 2 weeks here in SE WI. Until then I'll enjoy others journals and hopefully things will improve for us


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@ReelWILawn it sure has been a wet spring. I'm about two mows behind average. I've been on a bit of a medical leave and hoped to get started sooner than later with the free time I've had.

This area along the fence, I will be filling in with tulips and lilies once it's warm enough, then planting bulbs this fall to fill it in. One of my candy tufts in the front died so I'm pulling it out and replacing with them dahlias and tulips. Over the last four years I've improved in regard to keeping flowers alive and want to tend to more of them.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I finally got to mow today, just the side of the house, at 2 7/8". I broke in the Power Rotary Scissors as well, so much better than a string trimmer. I also took the time to clean up the edging along the corner fence.

Tomorrow I plan on raking the mulch out and putting marble chips down. It seems that mulch always washes onto the neighbor's driveway and I get tired of cleaning it up. One of my favorite spring blooming flowers, candy tuft apparently died. So I'm going to dig it up and plant something new in its place.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Busy day today. I helped my mom clean up her front flower bed and assembled a raised flower bed for the purpose of growing grass plugs. There was almost an inch of rain so I have to mow tomorrow (finally).


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> I've been on a bit of a medical leave and hoped to get started sooner than later with the free time I've had.


This got me thinking….I need to find a way to take a LOA, but for the yard. Hope you're feeling alright. Finally a couple days of warm weather.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Wile that's always a good reason to take time off. I'm good, my employer doesn't like the fact that I have PTSD, so they forced me out on a stress medical. It's too bad the first two weeks the weather was crappy.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Oh, man sorry to hear and even more sorry you had ridiculous weather to contend with. I honestly thought we were going to have snow coming in until June. Your yard is looking great. Love when people use string to get those crisp edges.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Wile its pretty unfortunate yes, even more so given this time off I could have been outside getting work done. Thanks. I would have used the trench edger or even the edger attachment, but the irrigation line runs right underneath so I had to half *** a little trench.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Finally got the first cut of the front in today, at 2.875". Rain inbound so I'll have to wait until Wednesday for the backyard. I know it's only April, but I'm bummed out by how the front looks compared to October. I finished the marble chip project on the side. 


I forgot to charge my drone.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

The irrigation guys come out tomorrow to turn the sprinklers back on. I wasn't able to take the day off when they turned them off in October, so it'll be interesting to see the whole process. Within a few years I would like to be able to do it myself. I have three heads that might need adjusting.

I'm spending the morning rechecking my math in regards to how much each zone puts out per minute increments. In the summer time I will really be pushing closer to 1.5" per week and want to try watering twice a week instead of three times, to allow me more time to mow. I figure the parkway which is shaded by two maple trees, will get no more than .75" (1" everywhere else) or .90 (1.5" everywhere else).

I want to learn about cycle and soak, instead of watering a specific amount at once. Thankfully, in my immediate area in the neighborhood, only one other house uses sprinklers, but hers turn on after 5:00am. I've noticed the last two years that water pressure early in the morning is on point.

This is my front yard:

Parkway
Zone 1: .30"= 10min OR .15" every 5min OR .03"every 1min
33min= .99"
16.5min= .495"
11min= .33"

By House
Zone 2-3: .33= 20min OR .165" ever 10min OR .0825" every 5min OR .0165" per minute 
60min= .99"
30min= .495"

The backyard is practically identical to zones 2-3 in the front.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I ordered seed from Seed Super Store today. With shortages and uncertainty about specific variety availability, I bought the SS1100 KBG variety of Bluebank, Midnight and Mazama.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Any thoughts of reel mowing the reno?


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@bf7 it is something I have considered and would like to be able to do. Once I'm able to mow it, I plan on using the Scott's manual reel mower before using the 22" Recycler. I figured keep the HOC low but not too low for the rest of the year, then go from there.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> I bought the SS1100 KBG variety of Bluebank, Midnight and Mazama.


There's a guy on here that bought the same. He says you're going to like it. Definitely reel mow at a .5."


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Wile the hard part would be finding a used mower for sale, let alone reputable person who can service it around here. On the plus side, I'm a single guy and would have no problem dropping money on another mower.

I know a lower HOC means more water, a better fungicide plan and spoon feeding probably every two weeks. I see all of the members here who reel mow and think I'd like to try it.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Well, you might be in luck. I'll PM you. You might need slightly more water, but it's not a huge difference. I read recently that taller crop actually uses a lot more water than originally thought. Makes sense with more leaf tissue.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Wile I'm not sure how it is on your side of the state, but the water rates are going up for several counties around Detroit starting in June. All because Highland Park owes a lot of money for water. Then again, I guess another 1/4" of irritation a week won't mean anything.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Irrigation guys came first thing this morning. Two heads had to get lowered and another was raised slightly. Thankfully two of them are in the backyard and the one in the front is closer towards the house, out of site and out of mind. Both heads in the backyard look a little worse, but I'm not too concerned.

The front head after being dug up. Hopefully the soil won't take long to settle, it's been cold and damp lately. Overall the coverage of every zone was good.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Wile said:


> You might need slightly more water, but it's not a huge difference. I read recently that taller crop actually uses a lot more water than originally thought. Makes sense with more leaf tissue.


I agree with this. I think sometimes there is a misconception that shorter always = more water. In reality I think it's more the grass type - KBG tends to go dormant quicker than TTTF because of the shallower roots, and KBG tends to be maintained lower than TTTF. Also grass that is not mowed frequently / scalped to a low HOC requires more water because it is stressed.

In other words, a KBG lawn maintained at a low HOC and mowed properly should not need much more water than the same KBG lawn kept at a higher HOC. The only reason I can think why shorter grass of the same type would need more is soil exposure to the sun, but in my experience shorter grass is more dense than long grass and offsets at least some of that impact.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Wiley I'm not sure how it is on your side of the state, but the water rates are going up for several counties around Detroit starting in June. All because Highland Park owes a lot of money for water. Then again, I guess another 1/4" of irritation a week won't mean anything.


You got the wrong Wile on this one  I could bore you with California water issues/restrictions if you want? Good luck this season Jeff!


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Ooops my bad. Sometimes the names come up too fast before I realize it.
@Wiley (got it right that time), no need. I can read all about it.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

First aerial pictures since it started greening up. I think the fertilizing company went too heavy on the overseed in the back last fall.

The damage in the front, I'm hoping that nitrogen will help, plus once I can grow grass in the raised flower bed and pull plugs. Probably spot overseed on the left side of the front this fall.

I cut the back for the first time today at 2.875". Plus I started edging with the PRS, which was fun.

Having not fertilized yet (will tomorrow), I could use some honest critique.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

*I should add, tomorrow is my first nitrogen app. I will be spoon feeding 46-0-0 at .25# N per week. If I miss a week, I plan on still getting .75#/ month and will use slow release June-Aug, probably just .25#/ month then.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Today was my first time spreading fertilizer, still a lot to learn.

I put down .25# N/ 1k in the front and back. There was an oh s**** moment when I forgot to raise the edge guard and open the third hole. The plan is to do .25# N weekly until the end of May, then .25# N slow release once per month in June and July.

Rain coming tonight. I wanted to spray AIR-8 and RGS but will do that next week. In two weeks I have another 1# of K and the rest of the split app of pre-emergent in the front only. I'll have to time it right (weather permitting) to fertilize on the weekends and mow during the week.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I cut back the candy tuft and planted a few dahlia's. It might be a week early, but I wanted something nice to look at. Auger bits make planting a lot easier.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mowed the front at 3.25" today, then planted more dahlias. I haven't gotten around to edging anything yet, as I just got around to replacing the blade.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Working on planting dahlias and some coreopsis in the backyard to fill in the flowerbed.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I cut the front at 3.25" and edged it for the first time. The grass grew about a half inch since Monday's cut. I guess I didn't do too bad of a job fertilizing. The lighter areas in the middle have always looked like that, not sure what to do about it. Hopefully I'll assemble my striping kit sooner than later. I'd like to have stripes that pop, by Memorial Day.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I cut the back at 3.25" today and tried mowing collars at 4". One edge wasn't straight. Finally got around to edging the whole yard. Then I finished planting.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm 1-2 days behind, but I applied .25# N tonight. Ran out of daylight before I could put down more K or any liquids. Saving that for later in the week. I felt more confident this time and paced myself better. Dialing the opening back, it took me three passes. Suffice to say, I had fun.

Later in the week I want to do 1# K and 6oz of Rgs, AIR-8, Humic-12 and and maybe MicroGreene, around 3-6oz/ k.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I cut the front earlier this afternoon, edged and trimmed. The striping kit made it look a little nicer.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mowed the backyard at 3.25", first time using the striping kit back there. I plan on keeping this HOC for the duration of the summer. Medical told me on Monday that I'm off work for another month, sucks but I can really get some good work done before the reno.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Watered all of my shrubs (35 total) as well as the flowers. Almost half of my new dahlias aren't doing good.

Enjoying some outside time with the nice weather. I ordered a decorative wishing well for the backyard. Not being the creative type, I'm trying to add some flair to the backyard. Maybe look into getting a bird bath.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

I have that wishing well too haha! Definitely lost some shine vs last year if you compare my journals. Looks more gray now. Otherwise, it was a solid addition.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@bf7 looks like I picked a popular one. One of my neighbors says that my backyard looks like a park, but I think it's a tad boring. I see a lot of people on here have mini bridges, I'd like to add one, especially if I remove the back arborvitae and put dry wells along the fence.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Quick mow in the front at 3.25", not enough daylight to edge or cut the back. The striping kit sure is making it pop. I'm noticing more seed heads and possibly some poa triv, but I'm not at the point to pull or nuke it. The PRS need to get lubed up sooner than later too.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Enjoying the view before I go spread a yard of mulch at my parents house.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I spent the day spreading more mulch at my parent's house. I was about to fertilize but it started to rain. So hopefully within the next 2-3 days. Looks like lots of mowing next week. Worst case, I'll only have .75# N for the month of May.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Replaced one of the daisies that didn't come back this year. I ended up mowing the back at 4" once the rain passed over.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

The lawn is still looking healthy. No signs of disease pressure yet. The backyard:




Front yard:


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Productive day today. I put down .25# N and 1# K. I really need to make time to put down some liquid products, I've been slacking. Next week will be a preventative app of fungicide.

So far I'm at:
.75# N
2# K front, 1.95# K back.
.72# S front, .70# S back

According to the soil test, I only needed .22#/ K for sodium, which puts me over the recommended amount but not high.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mowed the front at 3.25". I haven't gotten around to pulling the maple seed pods yet, but it's still on the docket. The edges are thickening up and standing tall, I like that. Some lady on my street refers to it as "the house with the flat top haircut lawn".


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Backyard cut at 3.25" in the early evening. This was probably my favorite cut in the back so far this year. Behind the garage I made an attempt at cutting two passes in the same direction.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

11.62% dollar spot probability and I was just about to drop some Headway G, then a storm rolled in.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Finally getting started on removing the pavers and redefining the edges.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Color is banging!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Jeff_MI84 said:


>


I think you should somehow figure out how to mow the American Flag into this section of yard. Stripes are already there, the shape of your yard is nearly perfect, you have straight, clean edges. 4th of July project for you!


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@jskierko don't tempt me. 😂


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Butter thank you. 
@Wile thanks, truth be told I wasn't able to put any liquid iron down yet, I've been slacking.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I put down Headway G at the 4lb rate before dark. I've noticed a few lesions lower in the canopy, as well as a very small brown spot in the backyard. I meant to do the 3.5lb rate, but I lost my train of thought trying to beat the morning rain.

My plan is to rotate to Eagle 20EW next. I'm unsure if Cleary 3336 is a smart choice in the middle of summer, or if I should save it for the fall.

Next up, I need to figure out how to slope the edge of the flower beds I cleaned up. That area sits higher since it's along the house (been that way since before I moved in). I might try to mount the edges and slope it a little. Ideally I want to use the bed redefiner, but might have to pack topsoil on first.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Lots of work left to make it look proper, but a nice before and after. I planted some hostas today. Within the week I want to buy more hostas and plant them around the wishing well. Apparently, I forgot how to water flowers this spring, dahlias said peace out.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I cut the front and back at 3.25". I did my first successful attempt at double wides in the front, but the backyard is too difficult to do.

I had to take pictures with my phone on the back right before the sun went down, because the drone couldn't connect to the rc controller. Noticing some more lesions in the back in a few isolated areas.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@jskierko I actually took the time to plot out mowing a quasi flag pattern in the backyard. It might involve a lot of picking up and carrying the Toro so as to not mess up any stripes, but I usually succumb to peer pressure.

I was already planning on mowing a checkerboard pattern in the front for Memorial Day. Very crude drawing, red stripes one direction and white stripes the opposite and maybe mow in one direction for the blue.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I put down .25# N before the rain started. I'm at 1# N for the season already, right on track where I want to be. Didn't have enough time for any liquid apps though.

I'm wondering when I should apply a different MOA for my next fungicide app, either before or after the 28 day period of my initial application.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @jskierko I actually took the time to plot out mowing a quasi flag pattern in the backyard. It might involve a lot of picking up and carrying the Toro so as to not mess up any stripes, but I usually succumb to peer pressure.
> 
> I was already planning on mowing a checkerboard pattern in the front for Memorial Day. Very crude drawing, red stripes one direction and white stripes the opposite and maybe mow in one direction for the blue.


All dreams start with a plan. Love it.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I bought two double knockout roses to plant alongside the garage. The lavender didn't come back and I grew weary of the asiatic lillies.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I moved some hostas around and planted two red rosebushes. The one on the left is a little askew because the dirt fell apart when I took it out of the pot. Should be okay.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I cut the front at 3.625" in the late morning. I wanted to do a checker board, but remembered I had to do a diagonal next. I'm loving it when I can cut double stripes. The intial one down the center was three passes.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Another mow in the backyard just before the sun set. I raised the deck to 3.625".

There's a mini heatwave coming. I adjusted the Hydrawise to water deep tomorrow morning at .40". I'm toying with watering a little less overall this week due to the leaf spot in the back. That and there was more rainfall this past week (while cooler outside), so I plan on watering twice this week instead of the normal three times. I may adjust it going into summer.

ET is something I need to learn about, as well as the cycle and soak feature. I may just call Hunter to have them explain it to me like a 5 year old (always helps).

Lowlight drone pictures aren't any good.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I watered all of the flowers and in the middle of doing so, I decided to pull out most of the Asiatic Lillie's. Then got to thinking I might try and relocate some ornamental grass I put in the front flowerbed last year (reasons unknown) and move it to the side of the garage. Took my manual edging shears and redid the backyard. I wanted to get more done, but the heat was too much today.

Still on my list of things to do:

Put some brown edging along the fence on one side, so it don't keep falling thru. 
Remove the pavers in the front and throw down a little mulch. 
Use the bed redefiner. 
Bury the rain gauge post.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Your lawn has very nice color. Well done.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@SNOWBOB11 thanks. I'm just hoping the front yard comes out of the summer In good shape.


----------



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

Looks really good! Like the long look. Fingers crossed for summer


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I've been away from TLF for awhile , and am getting caught up. Wow! You've stepped up your game! Looking great!


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Alowan thank you. This time next week I will have put down Hydretrain, which will help a little.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@chris lawn thank you sir. Last year was the learning curve. I've got a ways to go, but I'm glad members here pushed me to do the fertilizing myself.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

@Jeff_MI84 Color and density are looking great! Maintain good cultural practices this summer and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Wiley (got it right that time 😂), I have the months of June and July planned out already, based on research and previous service history.

Next week is a watering agent, and last week of June is Merit. Mid June drop .25#/ 1k N of 28-0-3, then again in July (not sure when). Increase iron and other liquid apps. I have to keep on on fungicides. I go back to work next week, so I'll have to adjust my mowing schedule. That and I'm aiming to get at least .50" 2x a week irrigation.

I think around July 4th, I should start prepping the backyard for the reno, but need to confirm with others. Thankfully, my plant will be on shutdown the first 2-3 weeks of July. I ordered seed about 6 weeks ago, need some starter fertilizer, have peat moss and Tenacity on hand already. All I'll have to get is compost and maybe sand (?). Mid August I'm growing plugs in a raised flower bed for the front. I didn't want to grow it during the hottest part of summer. I estimate 12ish spots that I can fill in with plugs (permitting no summer kill or fungal issues). My plan on the front is to just drop fert til the end of the season.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

I think that's some pretty solid planning. Being prepared and the ability to adapt is key and something I'm still learning every season. I'm interested in the plugs you plan on growing so hopefully you have time to document your process.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Wiley I figured trying to fill in a few spots with plugs grown with last year's seed would be easier than doing all the work to overseed a small area.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

I agree &#128175;


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I cut the parkway at 3.25" then a heavy storm rolled in.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

After yesterday's downpour, I couldn't mow today. So I planted two more day Lillie's and two cone flowers. Then trimmed around every sprinkler head.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Very good Spring lawn.

ET is easy. It's just measuring how much water gets consumed and/or evaporates via transpiration. In 90 degree weather that can occur this time of year, grass will use around 0.25 inch per day. Higher temperature, more wind, drier air, more sun, warmer soil...all increase this. You have to measure it or find data for your area.

The trick is to figure out how much to water fo put down to compensate for the losses (amount), how soon to do so (interval), and how to do it in the most efficient way you can (time of day, delivery rate, and pattern). Hint: this can all vary by time of year and your soil plays a role, too. This is the complicated part and some of it is trial and error. Theory can only get you so far. Some people water when the soil (in the root zone) is almost depleted of moisture (stress point). Others prefer to only let it get down to half full. Some water to replenish 100% of what was lost. Others prefer a slight deficit (usually before full depletion, though), and pray for rain to fill in the rest.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Green thank you. It's something worthwhile for me to learn.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mowed the front at 3.25". I cut twice and did a checkerboard pattern, but it's hard to see in the middle of the day.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Quick mow in the backyard, another checkerboard at 3.25".


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

This grass is looking better every week. Great color depth and thickness. Nice job.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Thanks @Zman


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Looking fantastic! I love the drone shots. They show the progress from last year, and increase in uniformity!


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Chris LI thanks. Yeah it does look slightly better than a year ago.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Shot of Tequila Sunrise.



Roses. With the new rain gauge post in the background.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I sprayed Propiconazole at a rate of 1oz/ 1,000sqft in the front and back. In two weeks I'll spray Azoxystrobin, then switch to Clearys 3336.

Also put the rain gauge in.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Everything looks on point. You're crushin' it!


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Wile 
thank you sir. Just trying to keep on pace with the other Michiganders.

This rain is killing me though. I was about to get a quick cut in, then the storm came in earlier than expected. I'm also almost a week behind with the wetting agent.

What is a good target date for the first round of a blanket glypho? I'm thinking, since it is 100% KBG, start glypho around 4th of July (preceding weekend), glypho again a few days later, scalp/ dethatch everything, topsoil/ compost to fix the minor dips and relevel, fallow fallow fallow and drop seed the last weekend of July?


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> What is a good target date for the first round of a blanket glypho? I'm thinking, since it is 100% KBG, start glypho around 4th of July (preceding weekend), glypho again a few days later, scalp/ dethatch everything, topsoil/ compost to fix the minor dips and relevel, fallow fallow fallow and drop seed the last weekend of July?


How big is the reno area? My first gly was 6 or 7 weeks before seed down. I still felt pretty rushed. The scalping, topsoil etc is a long, dirty process. Everything will take longer than you expect. Plus you want to maximize fallow. I also skipped rolling the topsoil several times which I regret now. If you don't mind a dirt lot, I would give yourself a little more time. But it all depends on the size of the area.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@bf7 just over 2,750sqft.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

That might be OK. If you want the lawn to be as level as possible, do not skip rolling the topsoil (before seed). It will settle. That's my biggest piece of advice.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@bf7 absolutely. On my side reno last year (to test my limits and abilities), I used a baseball drag mat and roller many times over the course of a week or so. After it rained, I would let the soil dry and go out to see how it settled and if it created any uneven spots, then make adjustments.

My arsenal includes a lawn roller, landscape leveling rake and drag mat. Seeing as how the sod isn't even two years post install, the yard is level basically everywhere except where the irrigation lines are and l-connectors were buried, as well as a few edges and a big area in the back right (facing away from the house). If you look at the pictures of the side of the house, it's pretty level over there.

Is there any difference between using compost vs 50/50 blend of topsoil and compost to top dress?


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

You are well equipped sir.

There is a difference. Depends on what your goals are (higher organic matter or better leveling properties). Compost breaks down faster than topsoil.

For the final top dress over the seed, I sprinkle peat moss.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@bf7 I forgot to add I bought a peat moss spreader this winter. I have enough time, or should have enough time to asses the existing soil once I scalp it all down. Should I worry about adding sand with the reno, or not until next year?


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Pulled some weeds and put a sign in the backyard. 


Coneflowers are getting ready to pop.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I like the sign.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Butter thanks.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @bf7 I forgot to add I bought a peat moss spreader this winter. I have enough time, or should have enough time to asses the existing soil once I scalp it all down. Should I worry about adding sand with the reno, or not until next year?


I would think you could use sand with the reno. But it would probably be harder to keep the seed moist. Sand is a coarse soil so it doesn't retain water as well.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@bf7 I meant as a final means of minor leveling.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

The seed will be in the top 1/8-1/4" of soil, so wherever there is sand, it could dry out quicker. Never tried it personally so I don't know for sure. I used 100% native soil on the reno.

If you meant after seed, I would wait until at least the following spring to put sand on it.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

I would not incorporate sand during a reno process. No nutrient value and, as mentioned, may dry out too fast. Wait til it's established to address any minor leveling.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@jskierko I understand. Thanks.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Cut the front at 3.625", I didn't want to break the 1/3 rule after all the rain. Cutting the back tomorrow and maybe again Sunday/ Monday.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Cut the back at 3.625". 










The rose bushes took a beating from all that rain:


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Cut the front and back at 3.25". I made an attempt to cut double- single stripes. I bought some rocks to put in the flower bed trenches this summer as well. Trimming along the valve box is oddly satisfying, gotta keep it clean.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Some perennials in the back, as well as what I'd like to do with the rocks in the trenches.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Jeff_MI84 said:


>


What kind of flowers are these? I like!


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@jskierko it is a dianthus, aka carnation. I lost the tag for that specific flower, but here is one from another carnation in the front.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I like to start multiple projects at once. One great thing about TLF, all of the inspiration (ideas I can copy).


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Gonna be a rough couple of days. Nothing with the lawn today, just watering the flowers and shrubs today. I took the time to call Syngenta and talk to a rep about Heritage SC, which I'm applying Sunday. Hydretain a little late, but dropping Thursday so I can deep water Friday.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> I like to start multiple projects at once. One great thing about TLF, all of the inspiration (ideas I can copy).


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

First time in several days I've been able to mow. Did it again at 3.25" in the front and back. Parkway is looking a little dry. I've been trying to keep it at 75% of the amount the rest of the yard gets irrigation, but even with the shade I'm guessing the maple trees are sucking up that water.













I'm pleased with how well the flowers are doing. It's only taken me seven years as a homeowner to do halfway decent with perennials.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I decided to dress up the side, cleaned up the trench and added some beach pebbles.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

This evening I put down Hydretain at a rate of 2.7lb/ 1k and DiseaseEx at a rate of 2lb/ 1k (backyard only). Once it cools down a little by next weekend hopefully, I am doing a granular app of Cleary's 3336 Lite (front and back).

I set the irrigation to run about .59" of water in the morning. It will take about 3.31 hours to do the entire yard. I'm trying to deeply water the parkway since it seemed to show signs of drought.

I'm taking advantage of a day off work, despite only working for two days since I was allowed to return. Normally, I give the shrubs about 2gal 2x a week, but tomorrow I'm giving them 3gal. It seems like the lawn has slowed down growth wise, as I can have 2.5-3 yard waste bags of clippings, but I only have about 1.75 worth. With the heat and my work schedule, I may be cutting twice a week for the foreseeable future. However in just over a weeks time, the backyard is getting nuked. At least I can have days in between where I don't have to do anything with it and can focus on the front yard, flowers and shrubs.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> However in just over a weeks time, the backyard is getting nuked. At least I can have days in between where I don't have to do anything with it and can focus on the front yard, flowers and shrubs.


That is definitely the nice thing about the nuking/fallowing phase, it allows you additional time to focus on other areas. But damn, every mow/scalp down of that dead grass quickly reminds you how much time even dead grass consumes.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@jskierko last year I only had to do that with about 135sqft. I don't want to think how many yard waste bags it'll take to fill over 2,750sqft of scalped/ dethatched nuked grass. 29 passes mowing the long ways, I'll have to drink at least two Mountain Dews to get thru it.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Why not just leave it? Perfect cover for the seed.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Wile just scalp it down as low as possible? Would leaving it require a dethatch sooner?


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

You can. If you mowed down to a ~couple inches I think that would provide really nice cover for the seed. Would hold moisture and protect against birds. I don't think it will require a dethatch. I have some patches in my yard that I killed and seeded into and it worked well. I wouldn't mow down to the dirt just as low as you can reasonably go.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Wile thanks for the tip. I might do that around the concrete or around other edges. I am planning on using last year's leftover peat moss as well.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Looks like I have July 2-17 off work. It's more than enough time to glypho the backyard by next weekend, do it again around a week later then get started. July 29-31 is my hopeful seed down date. That'll give me time to trench the rest of the backyard, then remove the remaining blocke and trench the front.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Watered the shrubs and flowers today. It takes me about two hours to water by hand. One of these days, I need to set up some drip irrigation to make my life simpler.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I disassembled, cleaned, sharpened and greased the PRS this evening. I was a little intimidated taking it apart, but it's running like new again.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

How did you sharpen the PRS blades?


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@bf7 I had read that you could use either a file or a stone, but the manual says use a file.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Cut the front at 3.25", then later in the evening I pulled out my Scott's 20" reel mower and double cut the back. I like doing double stripes in the front.







The parkway on the other hand, I'm guessing this is drought stress? It is very shady, so obviously I water less than everywhere else (1.14" watering twice this week). It did not look like this a week ago. The grass has a grayish tint, minus the brown seed head stalks and possible dollar spot. Plus the shade is thinning it out. I put the soil moisture meter in a few spots and it was in the red. What adjustments should I make to get it to bounce back?


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

The overview shot of the parkway looks pretty good compared to a lot of what I've seen recently. You definitely have some crispy edges, likely just a result of the sidewalks heating up so much during the daytime. If you let it get too dried out, (referencing gman's ET guide) it will become like a dried out sponge and water you give it will first run off until it's thoroughly soaked. A "heavy" watering would do it some good. I'd just make sure you do it on a non-humid day in order to allow the grass blades ample opportunity to dry off since it is a shady area.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

^+1
Also, trees suck up an amazing amount of water and nutrients. I water extra under my trees for that reason and have incorporated foliar fertilizer apps, so the trees don't steal all the nutrients. I have 3 trees in close proximity, in a triangular configuration (where the hanging chairs are located) and the extra water and foliar apps have noticeably helped.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@jskierko thats a relief knowing it is not fungal. Should I wait to apply Merit or Cleary's 3336, or can I put down both and water in heavy? What would you consider a "heavy" watering? Would that mean to water as long as every other sunny area (closer to 1.5"/ week)? What percentage of humidity is a good target? The Hydrawise is set up to water the parkway first.

@Chris LI I remember reading about how much water trees take up. So I started giving it a gallon every few days. I have seen more maple seed pods and helicopters, not to mention falling leaves this year. With this heat wave, under the shade, do I want to follow the .50" every 3-4 day suggestion? I set the timer for M, W, Su for this coming week.

If I water heavy, is it possible to see a turnaround in a few weeks?


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @jskierko thats a relief knowing it is not fungal. Should I wait to apply Merit or Cleary's 3336, or can I put down both and water in heavy? What would you consider a "heavy" watering? Would that mean to water as long as every other sunny area (closer to 1.5"/ week)? What percentage of humidity is a good target? The Hydrawise is set up to water the parkway first.
> 
> If I water heavy, is it possible to see a turnaround in a few weeks?


I'd wait to apply it until after you give it a heavy watering. If your soil is too dried out/hydrophobic you will lose some of that product to run-off. You will get absorption through the leaves, but risk losing getting a lot of it to the root zone. I would consider a "heavy" watering in that area hand soaking with a hose for a good 20 minutes. I run all of my irrigation zones for the same length of time regardless of sun/shade condition. I do have about 90% of the same heads/nozzles though, so it's a YMMV situation depending on your setup. I would increase the length of watering in that area though given what you are experiencing. For humidity, I'm just erring on the side of caution given the shade. I'd shoot for under 65% humidity, but given the dog days of summer in the midwest, that's a total crapshoot.

For a turnaround, you would likely see "improvement" in a day, but a full recovery could definitely take a week+.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@jskierko oh wow. Two years ago I watered that area less on the advice of the sod installer and had drought. Last year there was only fungus from the "summer of rain". I really appreciate the clarification. It makes sense because a few weeks ago I had probably close to 2" of rainfall that actually penetrated the canopy of the trees and soaked the soil real good.

My Rainbird heads put out .03"/ minute, while the Hunter heads do .0165"/ minute. I will tweak it prior to the system turning on in the morning. Do you mean to just put the hose at one end off the sidewalk or driveway and let it flow out and fill the area for 20 minutes?


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

You could do that, but that water would likely collect too much in one spot rather than dispersing. I usually take a hose and turn my nozzle to full or flood setting then just walk back and forth covering the area.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@jskierko in that case, I'd just use the nozzle attachment. That is how I water the side of the house because there are no sprinkler heads in that area. I have it on the "shower" setting and put those catch cups in a few areas, and spray until I get about a half inch per session. It's only 135 ft.² over there so it's easier to figure out.

I also have the irrigation set to run two cycles so it can soak thru. Now, would I want to soak it for 20 minutes along with the regularly scheduled irrigation tomorrow morning?


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

If your zone only consists of that area in the parkway you'd be fine to just run 2 cycles. The reason I usually hand water spots rather than running irrigation longer is just to treat isolated problem spots. My zones are fairly large, so there are areas that are fine that I wouldn't necessarily want to have that much water.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@jskierko so don't soak with the hose AND run the sprinkler the same day?


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

You'd be fine to do that. I was just saying that if you have areas that are doing well and aren't under drought stress that are in the same zone as that parkway, there is no sense in giving the good areas a double shot of irrigation and wasting water/increasing fungal risk.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@jskierko now I understand. Thank you. I'm slow learner at times.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I completely agree with @jskierko , and your selection of the "shower" setting. That is my favorite on my multi-pattern nozzle. I also have fire hose nozzles, and a couple of Underhill nozzles (one turf, one large shower head). I do a lot of hand watering, and use them all similarly to soak areas, or to syringe, as needed. I don't track ET, but maybe I will in the future. I look at what the turf tells me and apply water based upon heat, drought, wilting, humidity (fungus potential), rain forecast, mowing schedule, fert/pest apps, etc. In dry areas, I will "pre-water" lightly, so it soaks in, and come back several minutes later after hitting another area (rotate areas), and hit it again more heavily. I'll also do that if it's been dry an rain is predicted. Nothing like lightly wetting a sponge, before soaking it. Dry soil is just like a dry sponge. If it's blasted with water, it will be hydrophobic and runoff like crazy. This is the same thing @jskierko is referring to about the app.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Chris LI nothing like finding out the hard way.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I put down Merit 0.5G at a rate of 1.8lb/ k. For the front yard, I used the Lesco hand spreader. Dialed in at 2, I was spreading like a mad man.

On a positive note, the parkway doesn't look worse, even though it's been a few days. I'll take that over it looking worse. My plan going forward, in the months of June-August I will hand water for 15-20min twice a week on top of normal irrigation. The drip line is essentially under the entire parkway and the edge of the lawn along the sidewalk.

Interestingly enough, the side of the house I've only been able to hand water about 1/3", but the moisture meter shows it's okay, and the edge of the soil still looks to be a darker brown. By the far right, there is a spot that must be poa, because last year it kind of browned out/ lost some color but remained a lighter green into the end of fall. I will be about 7-8 days in between mowing the front come the weekend, but I won't mow the parkway until mid next week so it can recover. I want to put down some Cleary's, but will wait for a cooler evening. To those of you who guided me with the drought issue, thank you.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I decided not to mow today, let the lawn take a break. Instead I'm dropping Cleary's 3336 DG Lite at a rate of 3lb/ 1k in the front so I can water it in tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I can tell that Hydretain does help potted plants. I took this picture earlier today, about 11 hours since I last watered it.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I didn't get around to mowing today. Heavy rain inbound tomorrow, so I'll raise the deck to 4" Wednesday.

I removed the top row of pavers and filled in some beach pebbles. The one drawback of removing in ground pavers, is that it's very difficult to backfill topsoil so it can be packed down. I will probably just go heavy on the pebbles by the mulch to keep it in place.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Tracking a little under an inch of rainfall this week, according to the rain gauge. It's been about a month since the weekly rain total was this high. Was going to mow the front today.

Pulling out the pavers in the front, I need another 30 bags of beach pebbles. The nearest Home Depot that has them is an hour away.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

First cut in the front yard in a while. 4", against hopefully on Saturday evening. I wanted to lay off because of the drought. Didn't get to mow the parkway. Speaking of which, it is looking pretty rough, maybe some dollar spot present, but not looking any worse than a week ago.

My neighbors were nice enough to not block their driveway before they went on vacation. I'm really enjoying double wide stripes this year.

Around the end of August, I will be doing a light overseed there, no glypho. Just scalp and seed.

I removed the last of the pavers this afternoon and dug out excess soil so I could start putting more beach pebbles in there. My goal is to fill it up, trying to see if the soil and mulch will hold in place. If not, I will take a spade and round out the ended to curve it back. This morning I had to drive to a Home Depot 50 miles away to get more pebbles.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Thought I changed the settings on Hydrawise, irritation ran this morning. Then what was supposed to be a light afternoon rain, turned into 1.11". I meant to mow the parkway tonight then do the front again tomorrow, but looks like I'll mow earlier on Sunday then spray Propiconazole or drop Headway G again, before rotating back to Cleary's.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Busy day. Mowed at 3.625" in the main part of the front and 4" on the parkway. I plan on lowering the HOC for both the next time. The parkway is looking a little better.

I meant to spray RGS before Sunday, but came home to see that my neighbor (who never waters) decided to water her lawn and it went over on to mine. So I did some head trimming instead.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Spent most of the early evening filling in the front flower bed trench with pebbles. I'll probably fill it in more as time goes on. I like the look.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

@Jeff_MI84 that border is looking really clean!! Nice work.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Wiley thank you sir. I appreciate the compliment. I have edging shears to keep it clean.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

I'd like to do something like this around the perimeter of the front lawn. How deep of a trench did you dig?


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Wiley I want to say it is about 3.5"-4" deep. I didn't dig, just shaped the edge after the pavers were taken out.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

I like the wide border. How many bags of rocks? I was going through them like nobody's business.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@bf7 thanks. I think somewhere between 20-22 bags. Probably need 70ish for the back.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

I probably went through about that many over the last few years. At $12 per bag, it's definitely not a minor investment in the landscaping. I would have bought in bulk if I had known better.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@bf7 this was my small budget summer project. Home Depot seems to sell those particular beach pebbles pretty quickly in the summer. To get more this year, I'll have to make another 100 mile round trip. But, I will add that having just gotten about 1/2" downpour, the trenches are not flooded or super muddy. So there's that.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Pretty disappointed with myself. We had over a half inch of rain yesterday (yay), which meant I didn't need to water this morning. Needless to say, I forgot to change the settings. Looks like Dollar Spot on the side of the house, Cleary's 3336 is going down this weekend.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Caught my squirrel digging into my KBG test pot. Second year in a row. What a butthole. Waiting for the soil to dry so I can do a little cleanup of stray clippings.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Since 2022 was about more self reliance in regard to lawn care, I can say at the age of 38 I changed my own mower blade.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I did a double cut in the front at 3.25" and 3.625" on the parkway. Decided to mow one notch lower to get some dead seed stalks lower. I need to get better at spraying the edges of the driveway going forward, it's fried by one of the sprinkler heads. I identified three spots on the side that I'm going to spot seed around Labor Day. I'll probably ask my neighbors to hand water when I'm at work. 









I started using the PRS to edge. I find that a lower rpm gets a cleaner cut.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Since 2022 was about more self reliance in regard to lawn care, I can say at the age of 38 I changed my own mower blade.


Heck yeah! Ftw 🙌🏼!


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

After a 250mi round trip, I'm a reel mower guy now. McLane 20" 7 blade. Thanks @Wile.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@jskierko thanks. Until I get raise the reel and bedknife, it is set at .875".


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Before dark I put down 5.4lb of Cleary's 3336 DG Lite at a rate of 3lb/ 1K. I need to rotate to Azoxystrobin next.

Also put down 1.8lb of Milorganite at a rate of .06lb/ 1K of N and .04lb/ 1K of P in the front. First dose of fertilizer since May 25 and first phosphorus this season. I never used Milorganite and intentionally went very light. The reason being is I've slacked on iron. At 8 weeks I shouldn't apply N again until September 10th, but I should be fine to spoon feed around Labor Day as originally intended. Expecting .4" of rainfall tomorrow. With over irrigation this week due to rain, I might not turn the sprinklers on until Tuesday.

Total for the year in the front:

1.06lb/ 1K of N
.04lb/ 1K of P
2.0lb/ 1K of K
.72lb/ 1K of S
.08lb/ 1K of Cl
.04lb/ 1K of Fe

I think I will divide two apps of 18-24-12 in September to get the pound of phosphorus that was recommended per the soil test, then 46-0-0 in October unless it's a bad idea that late in the year, then 28-0-3 as a "winterizer" in November? It was nice of Wile to let me test the McLane on his lawn. First time in my life I saw reel mowed grass and touched it, aside from at Tiger Stadium and Comerica Park.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Hell yeah! It was great meeting you. Appreciate you making the trip too. I forgot to grab a picture of us! Next time I'm out your way I want to see the reno. Looking forward to seeing the progress. &#128170;


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Likewise man. It's good meeting forum members in person. That would have been cool to have gotten a picture. I worse my TLF shirt on purpose. You'll have to check out the progress sometime.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I didn't do anything with the reno today, too hot. So I touched up one of of the backyard trench and put more pebbles down. Hopefully I can make it to the corner, as my supply is running low. Next spring/ summer I hope to fill another side or two.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Filled in the other end of the trench after an afternoon shower, then started to re-trench the back.

While on vacation, I hand watered the side of the house later than I should have. DS and possible MO over there. Even if I wanted to, it was too windy to apply anything. Saturday night I'll put down Headway G at the 4lb rate, one week after the Cleary's. Up until now, I only had one minor fungal issue over there.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I rushed mowing the front and did one pass along the parkway too short, corrected it and did everything else at 3.25". That and my new mower blade left me with frayed tips. I might sharpen it tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm beat from spreading soil and mowing yesterday. Today I finished edging then cleaned and greased the PRS. Thanks to enough rain, I only ran the sprinklers twice this week. I thought about Headway G tonight but just mowing last night I decided to wait another day, water it in Monday and mow Tue-Wed. If I can, I also want to spray some RGS.

I can't remember who posted it, but I followed their recommendation to not use the striping kit and next summer won't use it in July or when I have fungus present. For summer time it's not looking too bad. As long as I don't get hit with any more fungus, I'm hoping not to overseed the main area. Once it cools down though, I will follow thru with my plan to put 6-12 plugs in the lawn. I thought about using PRG but can't find it anywhere. 
Picture today from last nights cut.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Because of the unexpected rain I've had to change my plans. I should have put fungicide down last night. Once the wind dies down (17mph now), I'm applying Headway G at the 4lb rate, lightly watering it in tomorrow, then no more irrigation until Thursday/ Sunday. I'd like to mow on Wednesday evening, or Tuesday at the earliest.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Last night I ordered some SS9000 seed, just in case for the front yard. I've got a decent amount of DS now from the long periods of rain.


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

Propi / Azoxy stack worked wonders for me Jeff


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@TheZMan both are in Headway G. Could have sprayed, but the wind said otherwise.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mowed the main part of the front at 3.25", but didn't really need it. Prior to that I changed out the blade with a new one I sharpened myself. It was hard to see without the striping kit on. I did double stripes but missed one apparently.

There is definitely some dollar spot but I am a little optimistic. Next year I will tighten up my fungicide apps. However the lawn looks okay compared to this time last year. Color is surprisingly decent I think.

Mowing the parkway tomorrow and if it's cool enough, maybe some RGS.





Here is how it looked July 26 of last year:


Lots of butterflies lately.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Spent two hours watering the shrubs. I need to look into drip irrigation. The flowers are still doing okay. Some dahlias have grown better than others.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

First mow since Monday, at 3.25" and 3.625" on the parkway. Low light and crappy angle, but you can see the fungus I'm dealing with. The last three years, late July this is how it's looked. For perspective, back in 2019, two months after sod install it looked like this. Only difference since then is I'm doing more than 1" per week, mow shorter than 4" (I used to cut at 4") and do everything myself. Just need to tighten up the fungicide apps, get more iron down pay attention to humidity. I'm also wondering if it's worth it or too risky to lower the HOC from 3.25" to 2.75- 2.875" during the season. By now it's mostly TTTF, so I might call the company that makes my seed and ask for next year.



Trying to irrigate a little less at least two of the three scheduled times this week, with rain inbound. Even with Hydretain, I never dialed back from 1.50" because of the heat. Now I wonder if I should have. I know it says you can water 50% less, but who actually has and not dealt with dryness?

This weekend I bought Xzemplar to use in the rotation. Does anybody mix it with Propiconazole or just Azoxystrobin?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

All good questions. You're spot on with asking them.

For HOC, I would keep it at or above 3" for the next 3 weeks (generally speaking for my area, this is my peak HOC for the summer; your average conditions may vary this time of year). In the years I was mowing high, I incrementally raised 3", 3.5", and 4" for the 3 peak heat/drought weeks. After trying to stay much lower (1.5", 2", 2-5/8"), I currently use 2", 2-5/8", 3", for the season. Coming back down at the end of August is difficult, without extra mows/violating the 1/3 rule. PGR will make it easier this year, for me. TTTF generally likes a higher HOC, as you referenced. However, someone on TLF had a journal with reel mowed TTTF at a low HOC (1" or lower), but I can't recall the member's name.

With wetting agents, you could probably water less and have the same results as usual. However, you may need to water the same to get better results, compared to prior years. I've used Hydretain with decent results, but didn't recall seeing a reduction in water use. Just my personal experience.

Lawn looks great, and I've been following your reno thread, too!


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Chris LI I can remember how difficult it was to cut at 4" and not fall behind due to work, weather, etc. I'm not gonna lie when I say 2.50" towards the end of the year looks really good. I really wanted to mow a small strip at 2.50"-2.875" by the side to test, but forgot.

Thanks. I'm a little bummed that I let the BP get to how it is now. The areas with older varieties don't seem to handle it as well as the seed from last year. In around a month I want to scalp and overseed the front as well.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Driving around today, I see that brown patch is hitting hard in the area. Need to mow tomorrow before the rain. I decided that I will overseed the parkway towards the end of the month and the rest of the front a week later.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mowed the front at 4". Some spots the fungus doesn't look so bad.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mowed the front at 3.625". The worst of the fungus is along my driveway (2 sprinkler heads) and nearest the front window. I start working Saturdays next weekend, but hope to scalp, spray Tenacity and drop seed on the parkway. It'll be just Valkyrie LS and 4th Millenium. The rest of the front will hopefully be the following weekend, with a little SS9000 and KBG mixed in. I don't want to do any major reno in the front until I get a new driveway in the next few years.

If there is time before the rain, I want to finally spray RGS/ AIR-8 tomorrow. 




I'm contemplating killing off this small area and making it KBG as a border. Would it look weird?


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Just sprayed RGS at the 3oz rate for 5.4oz total. Watering it in tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mowed the front at 4". I kind of let it go the past week. I don't like this height but it hides the BP. Big storm rolling thru this weekend. I need to put Headway G down again, maybe some N-EXT if temps are sufficient.

I can tell that next year a mini reno of the parkway will be in order, it needs to get leveled. I wonder if the tree roots are a reason why. I would like to scalp and dethatch it by next weekend and throw seed down though. For that overseed, I will run the heads similarly, since it is mostly shade. Probably spray it at 4:45am with the hose, 8:30, 10:30, 12:30 and 2:30 for two minutes and if I don't get off too late from work, spray it again before it gets too late. Maybe throw in a minute here and there. I'm mostly happy that I am dominating the neighborhood again. Some new homeowners are at least mowing and watering somewhat regularly.







Neighborhood tough guy left me a present on the lawn last night.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

What a jerk. Could have left it full and still been considered an a-hole for doing so &#128514;. At least it wasn't a Smirnoff Ice.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Wile you're telling me.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Last Headway G application for a while, I'll be switching it up after this. I wanted to get 30 days for the overseed. 4lb rate for 7.2lb total.

I've been slacking with the front. Turns out there's more top growth and I need to mow more than once a week. Thankfully the ppz will slow it a little.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mowed the front at 4". Pictures look like crap with low light and low resolution. Depending on how much rain there is next Monday and Tuesday, I'd like to scalp, dethatch, spray tenacity and seed the parkway. I'm unsure about the main part of the front. There is some brown spot damage, but small areas. Am I better off dropping a little bit of seed or just dethatching those areas and doing a nitrogen blitz in September? It's mainly along the driveway and closer to the flower bed, plus a little thin around the sidewalk from the shade. My heads cover the whole yard. If I was off work or didn't get off so late, I would just seed scalp and water by hand.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mowed the front at 3.625, double single stripes. First time using the striping kit in a while. Lately I've had to edge the back of the side with edging shears (neighbors car stays put) but wasn't able to get to it in time, it's looking ragged.

Scalping the parkway tomorrow. Not sure how much seed I'll need for that area, until after I dethatch. I'd get anywhere from 1/8-1/4lb max.

Made the mistake of taking my blade to Weingartz to get it sharpened. It seemed like it wasn't smooth, so I had to file it myself. There was some ripped tips but not enough to cause concern.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mowed the front, minus the parkway at 3.625". Sharpened the mower blade with my new angle grinder but the trigger came undone. Looking forward to scalping and dethatching this weekend.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Parkway overseed today. Scalped to 1.50", threw down 1.40lb of Valkyrie LS and 4th Millenium each, 4oz rate of Tenacity (.16tsp). Also put down .25lb K, might be the last big potassium for the year, adding a little after the first mow. I will do the same for the rest of the front at seed down. That will have me at 2.25lb K for the year, not far off from the 3lb recommendation. I plan on doing the rest of the front in the next few days.





I plan on running irrigation like this tomorrow. It's a shady area and I get .03"/ minute. By 5:00pm I get home and can see if I need to run it later in the day. I can't find what I ran for the parkway last year. I didn't realize that Hydrawise doesn't save that far back. I may add another 2 minute cycle going 9, 11, 1pm, 3, 5 but don't want to water under the shade that late if I can help it. Or I may may run four cycles for 2 minutes and throw in a minute each around noon and 2pm. Ideally, I should have done this a week ago. Next year when I do a complete parkway reno I'm glypho'ing the whole thing and bringing in compost and sand because the trees cause a dip in between. Either way I want the parkway to look decent by Halloween. Last year I knew a lot less and basically just threw seed down.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

My rose bushes are hanging in there, some decent buds coming back. When I have time, I'm pulling out the bad dahlias and planting tulip bulbs, that hopefully pop up next spring.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mowed at 4" tonight. I need to get it together and drop my HOC this weekend. I posted in the cool season forum, but is a nitrogen blitz going to be enough to thicken up the mostly TTTF, or drop seed? Is 2lb+ of N this fall going to help? I overseeded in 2019, 2020 and last fall.

Edit: if anything, it's maybe two to three mower passes worth along the driveway, one pass along the sidewalk and nearest the flowerbed that need improvement.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mowed the front again, down to 3.625". If I throw seed down, it'll just be PRG in a few weeks. The lawn looks decent, just some dry spots and I can see the shedding. I plan on starting a nitrogen blitz in the front tomorrow. Will take the HOC down to 3.25" in a few days and leave it there for the rest of the month hopefully.

Any fungus I see is lower in the canopy and I'm not worried about it. Will try to get Xzemplar down soon, then Eagle 20EW in late October. If no PRG, I will figure out how much Dimension to put down later in the month. No germination on the parkway yet.

If I don't put PRG down this month, I might try a dormant seeding in March. Worst case scenario, maybe figure out a light spring overseed. Just be careful where I spray pre-em and do the scalping in two passes and hand water.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I planned on dropping fertilizer but the rain came sooner than expected. So just cleaning the PRS today.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Starting the blitz with 18-24-12 at .30lb N. I'll do one more app of starter fertilizer and mix in a little 0-0-50 when I switch to 46-0-0. I may be under my 1lb target for P, but should be awful close to the 3lb recommendation for K.

Front yard (excluding parkway) so far:

1.36lb N
.44lb P
2.12lb K
.72 S 
.23 Cl

I'd like to do RGS and MicroGreene later this week in between mowing and watering.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mowed again at 3.625". I plan on lowering the HOC one notch this weekend. I couldn't edge the driveway. Overall it's not looking too bad. Some (what looks like) drought stress along the sidewalk. I'm hitting it with a watering can every morning. Might throw some PRG down next week and see what happens. I filled maybe 1/10 of a yard waste bag. I am actually glad I didn't decide to overseed.

Admittingly, I forgot to take the edge guard down for the first few passes the other day. Probably the third time I did that this year. It'll get corrected within a few weeks I'm sure.

Part of me wants to do a KBG/ TTTF reno next year. But I'm sure I'd need to do a full shade audit to see. With decent sunlight until the leaves fill in, how much thinning can one expect during the year?

I hate taking pictures as the sun goes down.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I had to pull a plug from my raised flower bed because either a rabbit or a squirrel dug a hole &#128545;. I didn't want to yet, but I'll see if it fills in or fertilizing helps spread.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mowed the front at 3.25". Lots of summer die back. I'm throwing some PRG down in the next day or two, fertilizing like normal and mowing around those spots. I'm not caring much how it turns out, just as long as there's something to fill in. Haven't edged along the neighbor's driveway all week.

Nice comparison shot of what the other lawns in the neighborhood look like. After Monday, the parkway will be watered once a day until next weekend. Then I will mow twice and drop fertilizer. Being shadier, I will try dropping less N than everywhere else.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Fertilized the front with 18-24-12 again at .30lb N. Last of the starter fertilizer in the front. Still need a little bit of potassium within the next week. That's the most phosphorus I can add, .16lb short but it hasn't gotten any in a few years. I should get about 3lb N for the year hopefully. Starting next week it's 46-0-0 for a few weeks.

I used the Groundskeeper II rake to get the dead grass out. Then I threw down some PRG that had pregerminated for three days. I'll carefully mow around that, lightly spray in the morning and after work. Plan to spray Xzemplar after the next mow.

Put down BioAdvanced 24 Hour Grub Killer at the 2lb rate just before dark. My can opener broke so I opted to douse the areas with soapy water. I didn't see the same sod webworm that I found the other morning. I believe I should do it again in 7-10 days.

I wish I had the time to rake all the dead grass out and throw down PRG everywhere, but I'll see what my first nitrogen blitz can do and ride it out. The last two months was focused on the backyard reno. As of right now, the parkway reno is happening next year to level it out and get all the crappy grass out from the original sod. I want to do a Valkyrie LS/ 4th Millenium and SS1100 (or Mazama) reno on the rest, minus the side. I'll have to research what percentage of tttf/ kbg to do with the shade.

Front yard total:

1.66lb N
.84lb P
2.32lb K
.72lb S 
.38lb Cl


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

You'll want at least 85% TTTF (plus a shade tolerant KBG variety or blend for the remaining 15% or so) if it's fairly shaded at times.

I have about 75/25 (with the 25% composed of 3 shade tolerant KBGs), and it's ok in minor shade part of the year, but suffers a little where there's more shade.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Green, I've been trying to pay attention to the shade coverage from my two massive maple trees. Right now, I get about 5 hours of 90% no shade on the lawn, from about 9am-2pm.

I'd say in my case, 20% KBG is pushing it. With my reno, I did 2lb/ 1k. I've seen how it has thickened up a little. But now that I'm growing plugs, anything helps. That being said I know not to go crazy. I'll have all winter to do my least favorite thing (math). 1,326sqft is what I have to work with.

A blend with that percentage of blue grass and fescue sadly wouldn't warrant reel mowing. I had this idea if I could get rid of my trees, I'd reel mow the front.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Green, I've been trying to pay attention to the shade coverage from my two massive maple trees. Right now, I get about 5 hours of 90% no shade on the lawn, from about 9am-2pm.
> 
> I'd say in my case, 20% KBG is pushing it. With my reno, I did 2lb/ 1k. I've seen how it has thickened up a little. But now that I'm growing plugs, anything helps. That being said I know not to go crazy. I'll have all winter to do my least favorite thing (math). 1,326sqft is what I have to work with.
> 
> A blend with that percentage of blue grass and fescue sadly wouldn't warrant reel mowing. I had this idea if I could get rid of my trees, I'd reel mow the front.


If you change your TTTF selection to low cut tolerant varieties like Amity, you could reel mow it. Not super low, but, say 1.5, 1.25 inches...totally an option. You could use Amity alone, or find another suitable cultivar to mix in with it and the KBG. I know you're probably set on the 4th Millennium, etc. TTTF mowed lower will fade out over time in shade, so I wouldn't go down to 5/8ths inch there, but here's the info on Amity: http://vistaseedpartners.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/Amity-Turf-Type-Tall-Fescue-Tech-Sheet.pdf
It's salt tolerant, too (road salt, etc.).


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@green thanks. I read the spec sheet. Sounds like a good choice. I'll look at MSU's NTEP or call the growers for more input. If I could use the Earthwise at 2" in the front and maybe the rotary for collars around the sidewalk and driveways…. &#128293;.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @green thanks. I read the spec sheet. Sounds like a good choice. I'll look at MSU's NTEP or call the growers for more input. If I could use the Earthwise at 2" in the front and maybe the rotary for collars around the sidewalk and driveways…. 🔥.


The same seed company that sells Amity also has one or two other TTTF varieties they advertise are cuttable down to 5/8 inch in sunny conditions.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Green I appreciate the tip.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mowed the front at 3.25". If the seed doesn't take, I'll try a few plugs in the worst spots by next weekend. The parkway overseed needs to dry out before I mow it tomrorow then again Saturday. I will fertilize it next week. Overall it looks worse than last year. I didn't get the best seed to soil contact. Fert should help. I'm spraying Xzemplar this weekend. Either Saturday night after mowing or Sunday before the rain.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I mowed the parkway for the first time. I should have gone lower but I was on borrowed time and did 3.625". Cutting it again tomorrow at 3.25" and fertilizing it early next week. The overseed looks like crap, so hopefully some spoon feeding will let me ride it out the rest of the year. I may have watered it too much, or the seed washed away and I didn't notice.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I wanted to mow but cooler temps, overcast skies and a light rain said otherwise. So I sprayed Xzemplar at a rate of .21oz/ 1k. I needed to switch to a different FRAC. I may apply again in 2.5-3 weeks. Next month closer to Halloween I will spray Eagle 20EW, then again in November.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

If I am able to reno the front next year, I have this crazy idea to try collars in the front. Not only to have an area taller in the shade, also to not go over any heads, but lastly to make my front yard really pop. Valkyrie LS and 4th Millenium can't be cut that low. Amity on the other hand can, but has a 4.4 for shade in the NTEP. During the growing season, I have at best 3-4 hours of sunlight along the sidewalk from about 10-2pm. I'll have to figure out what months are best to judge total sunlight for what seed is best.



My plans for next year:

After I rake the lawn, apply Dimension, and start feeding the lawn this is what I will do. I will remove the beach pebbles, dig the trenches about one inch deeper in the front, as flooding hasn't been an issue, replace the pebbles to be about one inch lower than the edge so I can maintain it better. The backyard trenches will go about two inches deeper and wider in around the house and around the garage. I will also try to dig a trench for the downspouts to go at an angle into the trenches. I may dig deep enough to put pea gravel under more beach pebbles. I want to remove the mulch around the garage and around the house and put pebbles there, for decorative purposes. Then remove the cone flowers behind the family room, try to lower the flower bed before the guinea pig memorial garden and plant hostas there. I also want to plant some shade hostas opposite of the eight arborvitae along the back fence, really dress it up, anywhere from 8-10 total.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Cleaned out the battery backpack sprayer and washed out the spreader and lubed it. Because of the rain in the next few days, I'll have to mow first then fertilize later in the week. Thinking about just doing .50lb N to give myself more time to mow. I've never put down that much, so I imagine two passes will turn into four. I always get nervous about burning the lawn, but have been extremely careful with my passes.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

My roses are still hanging in there. I expect them to be fuller next year. Seems like 1-2gal 2-3 times a week in the summer is more than sufficient.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mowed the whole front lawn at 3.25”. Nothing I can do about the sod webworm damage. It’s whatever at this point. I’ll keep it at this height for another two weeks I think. Last year I kept mowing at 2.875” after the overseed, so this year I’m keeping a taller HOC for a bit longer. I could finally edge along my neighbor’s driveway. Might fertilize tomorrow evening. The parkway doesn’t look super great but at least it’s edged finally.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Applied .25lb N of 46-0-0. I need to put the Permagreen agitator on, maybe it’ll help with the lower amounts get out easier. 

Also put down another round of BioAdvanced 24 Hr Grub Killer. At a lower HOC the damage is more pronounced up close from the sidewalk, almost circular on the corner. That’s what I get for not acting sooner. I’ll put some plugs in this weekend. If they root they root, if not there’s always next years reno. I’m more bummed than annoyed.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mowed the front at 3.25”. I was going to spray humic acid and MicroGreene but it was too windy. I’ll have to do something about the spot in the middle that didn’t get as much fertilizer, then again the company used to miss it all the time, hence the lighter color. Might try to leave the third hole open along the sidewalk with the edge guard down and hit up the middle with the hand spreader.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Looking really lush!!! I haven't commented in awhile, but have been following. Congrats on the successful reno. I'd go with the hand spreader for the center section. I stayed out of the conversation in one of the journals about using the hand spreader, but my 15+ year old original Handy Green is my favorite spreader. You can dial in the gate setting completely separate from walking speed and direction of spread. It's the only thing I use for urea, AS, and small area seeding.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Chris LI thank you. There was a significant amount of brown patch, maybe it’ll grow out, maybe it won’t. I have been using the hand spreader for anything leftover that wouldn’t come out of the hopper. Setting #2 on the Lesco hand spreader does good with my speed.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I’ll be doing my biggest fertilizer app tomorrow on the front to date, .59lb N. I regret not starting the blitz two weeks sooner. I’ll have to put a winterizer down next month just to get to three pounds N.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Applied .59lb of 46-0-0. Then dropped 3lb rate of Cleary’s 3336, as I spotted some red thread the other day (easiest fungus for me to ID) at a rate of 3lb/ 1k. That’s the last of the fungicide in the front until Eagle 20EW for snow mold prior to snow cover. The parkway can’t seem to shake dollar spot. I don’t remember putting anything down when I overseeded. I know it’s not fertilizer burn as it’s just a few blades here and there. Pressure is so low, but the Cleary’s will do whatever with it.

Since I dropped over 1/2lb N and am doing winterizer in just about a month, at least a 1/2lb N, first frost is Saturday according to the weather. Going into next week temps will be back in the 40° to 60° range. If it stays that way for another week or two, is dropping .25lb AMS a bad idea? I’ve only managed 1.44lb N since I started the blitz and will at best have 3lb N on the year. I don’t think I should, but any thoughts would be useful.

Front yard total:

2.50lb N
.84lb P
2.32lb K
.72lb S 
.38lb Cl


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

How many more weeks until the average last mow? Let everything coast from the likely 4-week point, and it should be fine. It's a good average. Average first frost is not as good of a predictor for some areas.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Green the last few years I’ve kept track, the last mow is around Veteran’s Day. While picking up my dinner, I thought it’s too much of a hassle to try AMS, just do a winterizer and end up with about 3lb N on the year.

Not bad for my first year doing everything on my own. The ten weeks I was off work, I had ample time to get as much product as I could down, but delayed. Good lesson learned for next spring, get P and K done by Memorial Day and try to have close to 1.5lb N down by then as well. I didn’t put a pre-emergent down this fall (never have) as the lawn only had maple seed pods and no weeds. Iron was something I neglected (afraid to spray at first), but it was in the optimal range.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Sometimes it's good not to overdo it and especially earlier in the year. I pushed it a little too hard mid-summer and saw disease outbreaks. There is a trade off with early season fertilization where you are trading root and shoot growth depending on N rate. 3lbs of N on Rye and Fescue should be plenty for it.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Wile I member JerseyGreens mentioned that earlier in the year. I’m not on his level of course, but I think getting started sooner (if weather allows) can allow me to coast thru spring and worry about a blitz come August. I could have put down at least another half pound of N had I started during the ideal window. Same for the backyard, I probably could have fertilized a week earlier. My front yard gets hit hard with DS and BP come July and August. That’s when I was late with fungicide, but sticking with liquid next year. Getting rid of PRG in the front should help, plus a different cultivar of TTTF such as Amity could help with the LS and BP that I tend to get in the spring summer.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

On a side note, I forgot to add that going forward I am opting to use my Lesco hand spreader on the parkway and side of the house. Pushing the 80lb around the maple trees trying to get even coverage, plus not exactly certain how much fertilizer is actually going down. The parkway is 339sqft and at .25lb of 46-0-0 it only takes .18lb, whereas the side of the house is 135sqft and only needs .07lb of fertilizer. Wish I had thought of that months ago. I’ve been playing with the dial and #1 can get me maybe 2-3 passes around the parkway, while #3 can take care of the side of the house.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mowed the front at 3.25”. It’ll probably be another week (next Saturday) until I lower it to 2.875”, keep it there for a few weeks before 2.50”.

I’m thinking about spraying MicroGreene on Saturday after I do a charity mow. It will be a high of 59° on Saturday, but drop down to 41° Sunday morning so I’m not entirely sure. Tuesday and Wednesday next week are supposed to be in the 70s, so I’m really thinking about dropping .20lb of AMS, give it a little green up. The lows over those few days will be 44°. It won’t get below 40° until that Friday and Saturday. Is that a risky move? I also have Prodiamine coming by early next week and maybe can spray that after fertilizing (front and back).


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

First things first, I picked up a Dewalt angle grinder at Home Depot, gave the blade a quick once over and balance. Too bad I didn’t have the confidence to sharpen and balance myself until late in the season.

I was going to mow the whole front, but ended up only mulching leaves on the parkway. Cut at 3.25”. Planning on mowing that at 2.875” probably Monday after work, then the rest of the front at 3.25” and lowering it during the weekend.

Irrigation gets shut off Monday morning. So I’m watering the front at .50” tomorrow morning. Following what G-Man said in another thread, I’m just going to water twice a week from here on out at .50”. Going off water pressure and last year’s irrigation audit, 60min= 1” with the hose. The front yard has to be divided up into four zones and hand water the side of the house. Spring and fall I aim for .75”- 90” over there or slightly less. The backyard has to be divided up into five zones, unless I can hand water one area (saving 5min max). I would water the front and back on separate days during mid week then spend the whole morning on a weekend watering again. because I would have to start around 3:15am, which isn’t ideal with colder weather but I don’t have a choice. Plus I leave for work at 5:30am. The perils of living alone. The first ten days of October 2021, there was about 1.13” of rain total and I didn’t have to water










I bought this sprinkler off of Amazon two years ago, Gardena brand. I don’t remember the exact specs, but I like how I can control the length and the width. The main front yard is 1326sqft and I can divide it in half from driveway to driveway. Providing there is no wind and perfect water pressure, I can hit from sidewalk to flowerbed perfectly. For Christmas this year I want to buy myself the Gardena hose mount (can reach the sidewalk from the side of the house) for the front and by spring time an Eley hose reel with the 125’ hose (can reach the very back of the yard).


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I haven't had to do much watering for like 3 weeks now. You guys in the Midwest aren't getting much rain?


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Green since September 1st, I’ve gotten 1.27” of rain. The last two weeks I think, I’ve irrigated no more than 1.25” and dialed it back to 1” now.

This is the forecast for the next week. I probably won’t water much after I put Prodiamine down (maybe AMS) in a few days. That’s what I hate about this time of year. I want to say irrigation stops once the high temperature stays below 40° to avoid desiccation. Probably water once a week for .50” or so after this next week if it stays in the 50s with morning temps in the upper 30s.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Your highs in the forecast are a little higher than mine, and your lows are a little lower. 

We've gotten a good amount of rain in the past month. Before that, there were some water providers asking for reduction in usage because of the drought over the second half of the Summer. I watered, but couldn't keep up fully, as it would have used too much water. I only lost a few small spots.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Green I can’t imagine having to reduce water usage. That must have been rough. At this point, I figure just a few more weeks of light irrigation, except when I apply fungicide and feed in November. After that, hopefully we get enough snow cover all winter. Plus next March I won’t freak out thinking there are dead spots since I know about snow mold now. This winter I need to educate myself on ET value. I tend to over water more than under water.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Green I can’t imagine having to reduce water usage. That must have been rough. At this point, I figure just a few more weeks of light irrigation, except when I apply fungicide and feed in November. After that, hopefully we get enough snow cover all winter. Plus next March I won’t freak out thinking there are dead spots since I know about snow mold now. This winter I need to educate myself on ET value. I tend to over water more than under water.


Turns out, understanding basics of ET is easy. ET is just how much water is used per day based on conditions and time of year, and then you can compare it to how much water is in the soil, theoretically. But it can only get you so far, because unless you know the exact composition of your soil and root depth, it won't be totally accurate. Plus, other things like microclimate in the yard matter. I was surprised how far I could cut back water beyond the theoretical values this year. In a lot of cases, when the grass should have needed an inch of water over a certain period, I only gave it a half inch, and it was ok. I'm at the point now where the sprinkler system is mostly calibrated uniformly. Most tweaks going forward will be for microclimates. Shady areas needing slightly less output, etc. Taking soil samples to see how much moisture there was in between waterings at the peak of Summer was useful. Maybe I'll learn to somewhat identify it by the look and feel of the samples if I do it more often.

If you want, you can look up ET values for the past few weeks in your area to get a better idea how much water is being used.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Green that is all pretty useful, thanks. The side of the house I have it dialed in watering by hand. The parkway I have to water more despite the dense shade, since those trees suck up so much water. I have a few heads in the back that are in separate zones, but maybe should be a separate zone since there is more shade coming off the back of the house. I never thought to pull samples during the summer. That might be a good learning tool. I watered the front at 1.50” most of the summer, but had pretty bad BP, it wasn’t “as bad” last summer except I didn’t use as much fungide as I should have when needed. I can see that knowing the specifics of my soil composition would come in real handy going forward.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Trying to get a mow in today, but I need to mow at a 45° angle. Neighbors haven’t left all day. Irrigation was shut off today. I’m amazed that it takes less than ten minutes. I’ll have to fluff up the front from where he was walking, no biggie. Thankfully he stayed off the reno. Current state of the lawn. Cooler temps in bound after the next few days. If I can’t mow today, I will spray pre-emergent tomorrow and maybe spread some Fame.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Sprayed Heritage G on the front lawn at .40oz/ 1k. In two weeks I’m spraying Propiconazole. I think there is DS growing out or I’m not sure. The blades look thin and almost straw like. I’m not too worried about it. I’m mowing at 3.25” on Thursday and taking it down to 2.875” this Saturday. The lower HOC might not make it look too good but it’s whatever at this point. I don’t think it’s fertilizer burn because I saw it look like this earlier in the summer around July/ August and grew out before I fertilized again. Maybe pushing too much growth with a fungus?


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Very little rainfall since last night. .06” to be exact. The west side of the state got a very generous amount of rain. I was up too late to get up early enough to water but two storms are rolling in tonight. Will water deeper this weekend. 

I’m taking the time today to spray the wheels and wipe down my manual reel mowers, then spray the deck of the Toro Recycler.


----------



## tommydearest (9 mo ago)

Nice job so far, Jeff. I've been thinking of starting a journal here and figured I'd go through a couple other journals and check them out. Figured I should definitely check out a neighbor!

Noticed you got your blade sharpened at Weingartz. Do you go there a lot? My wife worked there, when it was Commercial Lawnmower, for like 20 years. Of course, she leaves two years before I decide to start solely taking care of our lawn. I should've at least got a mower out of there before she left. Lol.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@tommydearest thanks man. Keeping a lawn journal is good practice, plus it lets others chime in with great ideas or recommendations (especially when I do something iffy). 

I used to go to Commercial Lawn. It’s a lot of the same people there. I sharpen the blade myself now. I wasn’t too happy the last time I took it in, as one of the guys left burs all over the blade. Aside from that, that’s where I go to have my mower, edger and leaf vacuum serviced. I’m not an engine guy. Marks Mowers in Northville is really good. They took in my reel mower and one of the guys knew how to grease the fittings, change some stuff out and fixed a rattling issue.

I will add, if you go to Site One, go to the one out in Commerce Township. There’s a guy there named Troy. He’s an agronomist and really knows his stuff. Livonia and Farmington mention him by name if they don’t know the answer to something. He’s super easy to talk to and will answer all of your questions.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

It’s been one week since I’ve been able to mow the front. Not much was taken off at 3.25”. The front corner is pretty beat up. Saturday I’m taking it down to 2.875”.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

The color of that tree! Good lord, that looks fake. Nice contrast against the green grass though.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@jskierko I know! The leaves on that tree were not as bright last year. I really wish that they would get diseased or die out though, so the city could remove them (I’m asking for no replacements so I can reel mow). I hate how much shade I get this time of year.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I somewhat fixed the row I missed from fertilizing a few weeks ago, but somehow managed to overlap a bit. I calibrated the spreader in the spring and was making passes at 4.50’ from the previous tire mark. For whatever reason for two weeks I went 4’ instead, making it a little more noticeable that instead of feathering the passes, granules made their way overlapping too far. Probably from rushing. Makes me think to NOT close the third hole when I have the edge guard down. Anyone have any insight as if that would make a difference? Plus twice this fall I made a boner move by forgetting to raise the edge guard in the middle. 🤮

Either way, if you look at my journal from last year, they used a ride along boom sprayer and left hideous turn marks at times there were oddly shaped spots that didn’t get fertilizer. On the plus side, I didn’t burn anything and that was my #1fear along with leaving massive zebra stripes. Next spring I might go back to basics and use chalk on my driveway to mark where the wheel makes “should” be.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I never close the third hole when using the side deflector because my spreader is missing the shutoff. I've never had a problem using it this way. The turf may be slightly greener on the edge but its one of those things that only I notice.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Butter said:


> I never close the third hole when using the side deflector because my spreader is missing the shutoff. I've never had a problem using it this way. The turf may be slightly greener on the edge but its one of those things that only I notice.


I may try that. I have a problem remembering to raise the deflector up, usually notice it halfway into the inside pass and can’t figure out how to correct it.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I found a dead rabbit in the flower bed this morning while watering. Stray cat got to it. Thankfully it wasn’t the rabbit I’ve had around the neighborhood the last few years. Not a pleasant sight. The same can be said for when I finally cut below 3” tomorrow. I don’t know why it didn’t dawn on me to do a reset before the blitz, could have gotten more of the dead grass out sooner to get it to fill in.


----------



## tommydearest (9 mo ago)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Plus twice this fall I made a boner move by forgetting to raise the edge guard


Ha. Don't feel bad. This is the first year I've had a spreader with an edge guard and I, too, did this twice this year. The first time out I pretty much did my whole front yard with it on. I didn't notice no prills shooting out of the right side until I was just about done.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Was about to mow the front, mainly to mulch the leaves. But the soil is still a bit too damp for my liking. Too bad because I was going to mow east to west since the neighbors finally aren’t home. Waking up extra early two days in a row took a toll on me. Felt sluggish all day. But tomorrow I have to water the front again. Time wise it is so difficult to get 1” of irrigation before work. I watered the reno at .75” this morning. Both the front and back will have gotten under an inch this week, but that is probably best since there is MO. 

I’m changing up my initial plan to lowerthe HOC. For the next few days the low will be in the upper 30’s. I’ll water it once by Tuesday/ Wednesday and mow Thursday and Saturday. We will be getting warmer temps into the low/ mid 60s and a day at 70° next Sunday. I will mow at 2.875” next weekend and take ‘er down to 2.50” by Halloween. Since growth has slowed, I feel that once a week is okay for right now. I tugged on a few blades that did have MO. So I’m glad I sprayed fungicide the other day.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mowed the front at 3.25”. Last time at this height. Took off very little, leaves mostly. Didn’t edge today


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Waiting for a break from the wind. Wanting to do Propi and fertilize. I can’t find my bag of AMS so opting for urea. 

I dropped .30lb N, but .31lb N on the parkway to catch up. Side of the house and the parkway I used the Lesco hand spreader. It was easier to do it that way, just 3 passes on setting #2. 

I wanted to spray Propiconazole but my sprayer won’t turn on after I took the battery out. I may mow Sunday and spray afterwards and water it in Monday or wait to do it Tuesday night since rain is coming Wednesday. 

Edit: first hard frost this morning. Soil temperature around 4:00pm was 50°.

Front yard total:

2.80lb N
.84lb P
2.32lb K
.72lb S 
.38lb Cl


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Once I got the battery inserted correctly, I sprayed Propiconazole at the 1oz rate. Took only two passes. I’m better spraying the front than the back. Probably because it’s more square. My passes didn’t really overlap because I had to use the porch light. At the 1oz rate I may or may not spray Eagle 20EW, depending on the weather in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Started dead heading today and cutting some overgrown branches.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mowed the front at 2.875”. I hope to cut it at this height 1-2 more times before taking it down to 2.50”. Half the lawn was covered with leaves, but still more on the trees. I see the importance of doing a HOC reset before doing a mirror blitz 

There is a pretty noticeable color difference on the parkway. Also, I somehow threw down less seed on the left than the right. Makes me more anxious for a complete reno there, to get rid of the issue. Hitting it with AMS next week, as I missed about two applications due to the late overseed.

Tuesday will be the last day in the 70’s and I want to spray AMS and MicroGreene. I’ve been saying it but never got around to it.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Not even 24 hours since I mowed and the front is covered with leaves again. My city has a leaf sucker service that typically comes the end of November, but most people rake/ blow their leaves to the curb weeks in advance. I watered the parkway this morning to get 1/2” down, that’s all the time I had. I’m not planning on mowing again until the weekend.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Ended up filling 1.5 yard waste bags with leaves. It’ll probably need raking again tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Current state of things. Due to the constant wind and my inability to to properly irritate the last two weeks, half the front yard looks rough (view from
sidewalk). Stopped over irrigating the parkway too soon as well. I cannot wait to nuke the front and use my backyard reno’s lessons learned next August. Sunday I’m making a much needed MicroGreene application at the 4oz/ 1k rate. I’m going to wrap up the season with mowing once a week, twice to get it down to 2.50” and apply Eagle 20EW around Veteran’s Day to coincide with the winterizer.

The spring will be spent getting the necessary P and K down, micronutrients and iron apps in.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mowed the front at 2.875”. Edged everything but along the neighbor’s driveway. The last urea application I went too heavy on the spot I tried to correct. You can see the darker overlap. I’m planning on dropping a lite application of AMS on the parkway tomorrow (.10lb/ 1k) in the early evening. I might just do the whole lawn (.20lb/ 1k of AMS to get 3lb on the year). Also spraying MicroGreene since the overnight low is going to be 40°. Then getting up to water about .47”. That’ll take me about 4 hours. The joy of waking up at 4:00am on a Sunday.

Next spring I might add some rubber edging along the side of the house. The reason being, it’s so difficult to mow along the brick, let alone use the PRS without hitting it and being neat.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Spread .20lb/ 1K of AMS. Label says SGN200, but I disagree. Bigger than 46-0-0 size. I went over 1lb N for the month, but I hit the soil test recommendation of 3lb/ 1K at least. For sulfur they only recommended .22lb/ 1K, but the Ph is 7.0 so. Getting up early to water it in. 

Front yard total:

3lb/ 1K N
.84lb/ 1K P
2.32lb/ 1K K
.95lb/ 1K S 
.38lb/ 1K Cl


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

.42” of rain today. 50% chance Sunday so I’m probably (99%) not irrigating the rest of the season. For once the predicted rainfall was accurate and I should have done a light watering yesterday to water in the AMS. Oh well. I’m hopefully mowing Wednesday or Thursday and again on Saturday to lower the HOC to 2.50” in the front. Depending on a lot of things, the reno might get another fungicide app. Not sure how long AMS takes to be noticeable but the front looks like it should rebound from the 1oz Propiconazole app, it looked a bit rough like hazy.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Cleaned out the flower bed some more and filled up another yard waste bag of leaves. Virtually no leaves left on my trees but they still blow from down the street. One last week of good weather with a few days in the 70’s.

Not sure if five days is long enough to tell, but maybe the AMS darkened up the lawn a little. I have the rest of the week off and plan on getting a lot done.I know I said I was going to use 28-0-3 as a winterizer but will stick with 46-0-0.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mowed the front at 2.875” and worked on the flower bed edging with my shears. Hopefully I can mow early enough on Saturday, so it leaves me enough time to spray some iron before the rain comes. My neighbor’s red car hasn’t moved since early summer time, which makes it impossible to mow in a different direction. It’s safe to say that those lines are burned in at this point.

Last year my last mows (minus leaf mulching) was November 9-10, from the looks of the weather I will be mowing a little later. There’s lows in the 40’s until next weekend.

For some reason it seems like my stripes are burned in more. I’m not sure if it is due to the striping kit, or if my passes each direction are are started in basically the same spot. That and I may have mowed when the grass was a little too wet this fall (unavoidable). I believe that is the reason my aerial pictures give off a look of uneven fertilizer/ overlapping. I know I did a few times last month, but not as bad as I believed because it is not seen from ground level. Probably need to move over a few inches to even if out.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

The color is very nice! Also cool that you are able to mow and maintain driveway to driveway. I do that too even though a little bit belongs to my neighbor.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Butter thanks. There’s some brown in there, since this is the first time in three years I didn’t dethatch and seed. I had a survey done a few years ago and found out that everything up to their driveway is on my property. It would be pretty dumb if a few inches was theirs.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Jeff_MI84 

Take a listen to this podcast with Ryan Knorr and osuturfman when you get a chance:





__





Loading…






theryanknorrpodcast.simplecast.com





One of the topics you've been talking about is discussed a bit.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Green said:


> @Jeff_MI84
> 
> Take a listen to this podcast with Ryan Knorr and osuturfman when you get a chance:
> 
> ...


@Green I will give it a listen. Thank you.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Sharpened the mower blade for the last time. I find it easier to balance the blade the more practice I get. That and two passes with the grinder is all I need. There’s rain inbound. So rather than push my luck trying to mow, I’m trenching the back flower beds.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Cut back the last of the perennials today. I’m going to wait until the spring to cut back the ornamental grass. Roses will be cut before next weekend, there might be a few more blooms. Vacuuming up more leaves. Debating on a short midweek irrigation cycle.

A week from today it will be upper 20’s as a low and low 40’s for the high. Planning on mowing tomorrow and Thursday, possibly the last two times of the year, minus a mulch mow for remaining leaves later in the month if weather cooperates. Saturday morning it’s dropping down to 31°, so I definitely do not want to mow after Thursday.

A year ago today, this is how the front looked after that very good overseeding. Fourth of July weekend can’t come soon enough, to begin the next reno.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Penultimate mow on the front today at 2.50”. Might have some desiccation setting in. Right by the valve box and on the parkway by the neighbor’s side I scalped a little. Aside from some uneven growing stragglers and the poa, I took off 3/8 of an inch. I’m hoping to mow sideways on Thursday. If no clippings come up, that’ll be it. Overnight lows getting below 40° now. With these temps, I assume irrigation is done.










Overall, not too bad. But this is a great visual example as to why a HOC reset is a good idea before doing a nitrogen blitz.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Aside from a final mow to clean off any leaves and any potential growth, this was the last mow of the year on the front at 2.50”. There weren’t many clippings. I edged along the flower bed to clean it up.

In the spring I need to get a soil test and pre-emergent down to last until July. My irrigation and fungicide rotation need to be better. Plus keeping on top of iron and micronutrients. With a front reno, my goal is to get 4lb N on the season. It seems like it started to go downhill in August. I missed spraying for BP and misdiagnosed fungus for insect damage. I’ll get an insecticide in April along with July.

Working late yesterday threw off my final mow and last light watering. So tomorrow morning I’m watering lightly since it’s been dry and Saturday it will be the first day with a low freezing temperature.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I took the striping kit off for the final mow it stripes decently at 2.50” without it.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Cleaned out the battery backpack sprayer, disconnected hoses and drained/ shut off the spigots. When it warms up tomorrow afternoon I’m doing a quick spreader and mower cleaning and checking the gutters. Draining fuel from everything as well. Hope to throw down winterizer and mulch mow in a few weeks when it warms up.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Ran the Toro empty today. Some snow but it melted.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Weather is basically the same here currently. Had the first snow last night; lasted 15 min or so and changed over to rain.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

First actual powdery snowfall tonight. Kind of interesting the difference of snow covered grass that is tall vs short.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Threw down .25lb/ 1k of 46-0-0. Ground was too soft to mow and I didn’t want to risk damage with the cold. Vacuumed up the leaves. Color is barely hanging on. I see what it looks like without overseeding and without doing a HOC reset. Not as good as the last two years but better than the neighbors. There’s a lot of rain coming tomorrow.

I only made one iron app via Milorganite this year. Adding iron would have not only greened up the lawn, but helped with disease that I dealt with. I was timid at first spraying it, then my timing was off. I have some 25-0-6 with iron that I need to use. Next year I will try to mow and fertilize the same day (given ideal conditions) as others here do that. Overall not too crappy given my first solo season. I know what needs to be corrected going forward. I’m aiming for at least 3.5lb N next year. Not only that but get more down with the reno. I could have put down anywhere from .50lb-.75lb on the backyard but missed about three weeks. 

Front yard total:

3.25lb/ 1K N
.84lb/ 1K P
2.32lb/ 1K K
.95lb/ 1K S 
.38lb/ 1K Cl


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I got my final winterizing N app down, too. Used a homogeneous AMS/urea product, and aimed for around 0.25 lb N from AMS and 0.15 lb N from urea, but messed up in the front (see my journal for details).


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Green seems like we were both in a race against time. I made a mistake too. Hand spreader on the parkway was set on 3 inst ad of 2. The first half of it got more fertilizer than the second half. Yesterday was good temperature wise to do it. I believe my soil temp was a little over 40° at the time of application.

If not for the leaves in the backyard, I would have had time to fertilize that too. Both neighbors have maybe four trees between them in their backyards and one of them hasn’t raked anything up in about a month. It was getting to that point where the sun was almost down and I would have had to turn on the exterior garage light. It’s not the end of the world. Rain possible on Wednesday, but I get off work just before 5pm. So it’ll be dark by then. The day before Veteran’s Day was my final mow. I walked out of the plant so I could enjoy the mow. Got a three day suspension, which in conjunction with the holiday gave me a six day weekend. So I can’t do that again just to fertilize the reno. From here on out, only two days in the 50’s but overnight lows in the mid 20’s- low 30’s, which means mowing is down.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> I walked out of the plant so I could enjoy the mow. Got a three day suspension, which in conjunction with the holiday gave me a six day weekend.


I honestly can't remember the last time I've literally laughed out loud when reading a post on here, but yep, this one definitely got me! This is next level stuff.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Next level indeed!


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@jskierko @Butter it was well worth it. During my disciplinary hearing, I told my boss that 99 times I would do it over again, because you can’t mow in the dark.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Jeff_MI84

I finished mowing in the dark last night. But the grass actually started to frost up toward the end, which was disconcerting. I still hadn't gotten the fert down at that point. Air temp was solidly 40F (or even slightly above--weather app said it was and would still be 42 for the next 3 hours or so, but no way was it 42). Never saw frost start to form at such temps before (38 was the highest air temp I've seen it form or stay frozen at up until this), but the weather man said we had "radiational cooling" due to lack of clouds, so that must be part of the explanation. And here I was trying to avoid frost. The one warm night without rain in 2 weeks (only got down to 37 or so at 7AM)...of course frost forms at 7:30PM when it's over 40 on that evening. That was a freak thing. I guess the cold air sunk down to ground level due to lack of clouds and wind. Tonight is only going down to 47, but it rained today. At least the gutter guys won't be walking on frosted grass tomorrow.

But I have been known to mow in the dark. Not the most accurate thing as you can't see obstacles (I've chewed up wire irrigation flags with a freshly sharpened mower blade several times in the past, and then wondered where the metal went and if I would hit it again).


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Green I did notice frost forming what felt like earlier than normal. I had to do a double take.

I’ve mowed and finished as the sun set, but never been rushed to start as it was already dark. Any other day it wouldn’t have been a problem, but I believe I spent a good four hours between the front and back. I can spray or use a hand spreader (fungicides) in the moonlight but try to keep my noise to a minimum in the dark. Someone didn’t like me taking 45 minutes to drain the gas out of my Toro at 6:00 the other night.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Large branch broke off during a storm. Missed my neighbor’s car by less than 4 feet. The branch fell upright and left about a 6” deep hole in my he lawn. Nothing to do but throw dirt down now. Guess I’ll plug it with KBG in the spring before the reno. Maybe I’ll get lucky and more branches will fall off, so I can get them torn out. On the plus side, I won’t have to look at it.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Raked some more leaves off the lawn. Despite having a city leaf sucker program, people still do less than a half a**ed job and it blows over, even through the chain link fence in the back. Some early morning rabbit activity and the squirrels are going nuts. Might get a rain/ snow mix this weekend. I took the Toro in for general maintenance last night and it’s already done and awaiting pickup. No more mowing though, some leaves remain but not enough to smother the lawn.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Ended up raking the front last night before the rain came. Only a few hours after the snow came this morning, I already had one idiot cut across the lawn. I’m probably roping it off with garland to prevent it from happening again.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Supposed to get over .5” of rain over the course of 24 hours. Could have used it a few months ago. I’m trying not to pay attention to any pooling in the backyard in that one spot, so I don’t think about it. On the plus side, with the higher temps and thaw, I don’t have to water all of the shrubs.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

At least you didn't get 6+ in of rain this past month. I still have ice/standing water from it.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Green said:


> At least you didn't get 6+ in of rain this past month. I still have ice/standing water from it.


That’s a LOT of rain. Standing water in the winter is the worst.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

The last three days has been pretty steady rainfall, about 1.20” worth with more to come. Seeing as how I missed my fertilizer goals in 2022, the color has faded a bit. Stripes from the last two mowing directions are faintly visible. In the past, I had never lowered the HOC the first mow of the season, but can see now why that would be beneficial going forward. I will probably pick up a lot of debris and dead grass. Thanks to lazy neighbors, I’ve had a bit of leaves blowing over onto the lawn. Not enough to smother the lawn and probably not enough to need a raking.


----------

